# Bould Brothers Cambridge



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

New place in Cambridge, great spot just opposite the Round Church that I cycle past at least two times each day. I went there today having been recommended it by another member here and, yes, this is now the benchmark for the area. VA Black Eagle (gravimetric) + EK43, currently serving Origin's Los Altos, which happens to be one of my favourites at the moment anyway. Insanely sweet, but with plenty of mouthfeel having been pulled at a traditional ratio. Tastefully decorated, very friendly staff, passionate about their coffee. I think I might as well give up making espresso at home ...


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

It's been a while since I was regularly in Cambridge having since moved to Scotland, but my favorite (and previous benchmark?) was always Savino's in Emmanuel St. If Bould Bros. is better than Savino's it surely is the place to be?

David


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Didn't know about that one. Have you compared this shop with Hot Numbers, Stir Coffee, Espresso Library & Urban Larder. I've been to Hot Numbers & the Espresso Library, they were very good but Novi I didn't rate at all.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Popped in to Novi today and what an experience... No nitro coffee (reason for visit). As new system evening installed. Staff not sure what was available, varieties and brew methods. So left decaffeinated. Ending up going to hot numbers in trumpington street. Was good but I feel the roastery in Gwydir Street is better.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

My intention was to get some xmas shopping in Cambridge today.

It is absolutely rammed so I've snuck away to Bould Brothers. Normally when scoping out new joints I go for an espresso to make a full judgement of their offerings.

To avoid the overly packed shops I've opted for a flat white.

The current offering is:

Ethiopia

Name: Gigesa Grade 1

Process:*Natural

Super sweet espresso! Expect blueberries, lavender and funk

The shop is quite small, stretched over 3 stories. Nice, busy vibe but I've managed to find a seat.

Coffee came out in about 5 minutes, visually looks great. I love a good natural and this is super sweet, get the blueberries described.

My only criticism and a small one at that is that the bean struggles to punch through the milk. That may just be my personal taste though, considering most of my coffee I drink is espresso.

Would happily recommend the shop though and I know I will seek it out whenever I find myself in Cambridge.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Just popped in & got a spro of the Costa Rican & a flatty made with their Guatemalan, the spro was really good, don't know what the tasting notes were but I got almonds and milk chocolate; the Guatemalan in the flatty was the sweetest coffee I've ever had, was like it had a tablespoon of brown sugar in it, for a second it was almost too sweet but once I'd got over the shock it was absolutely delicious!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

That's a lovely bit of art right there


----------



## ryand (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out next time I'm visiting the inlaws. Previously I've always gone to Hot Numbers or Espresso Library - both decent. Hot Numbers also has live music / art, Espresso Library will generally have live cycling showing if the Tour de France or similar is on.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

First visit , sitting here now. Lovely flat white and blueberry and pistachio cake.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I was in Cambridge today, so decided to pop in here and was glad I did!

It's a very small cafe with minimal seating - I believe there's seating upstairs, but that's currently closed for some reason - but I managed to grab a seat as it was before the lunch rush. Not 100% sure which coffee they had on, but they were selling their own blend and some Manhattan beans - judging by the tasting notes on the Manhattan beans, I suspect they were serving these. And it was a delicious black coffee.

Will certainly head back here again.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I went to Cambridge a few weeks ago. Bould Brothers has 2 shops now, the 2nd is Regent Street near to Novi & about 5-10 minutes walk from Hot Numbers Trumpington Street. Much bigger than their place in Round Church Street. I thought it was quite expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------

